# How does one have an FB business page when ....



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I was looking at setting up a Facebook business page. 

But reading the FB literature, I saw this:

_*"You may create a business account if you don't already have a standard Facebook account. To get started, you will need to first create a Facebook Ad or Facebook Page. Once you’ve entered in the required information, you will be taken to the "Facebook Login" page and asked if you have a Facebook account. If you do not currently have a Facebook account, then at this point, please select "I do not have a Facebook account." You will then need to enter your email address and date of birth. 

"Please be aware that managing multiple accounts is a serious violation of Facebook’s Terms of Use. If we determine that an individual has more than one account, we reserve the right to terminate all of their accounts." *_

Now I know NONE of you all would violate FB's Terms of Use, but I am also sure you "know a friend" who has. How do those "friends" do it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I have a couple but use different email addresses.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

By multiple accounts, they mean separate profile pages (which is what you have now). It used to be better to have a personal profile page and name it "Bill's Paper Hanging" so when you posted on other pages, it posted as the business name and not "Bill Archibald" like it does now.

That all changed last month, so it is a moot point.

You have one profile page that friends have to "like" to see content.
From that you can create "Pages" that you are the admin of and you keep your personal stuff free of. Go here.

This way you control it from one account.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

color me REAL dense. I do not understand.

You administer RCP page, right?

and you administer Chris Haught page, right?

Isn't that what they do no allow ?

*"You may create a business account if you don't already have a standard Facebook account. ...................... Please be aware that managing multiple accounts is a serious violation of Facebook’s Terms of Use."*

Do you just have different emails addys and hope they do not catch on? Or am I really missing something simple


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

No this is a new feature, you can administer several pages from your existing account now Bill, even set one as default page. This is just making it easier on people than managing different accounts with different logins. Its what people wanted.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I only have one Facebook account, in that account I have one profile page (Chris Haught) and several business pages like this one or this one. At the risk of really cornfusing you, I am an admin of this page created by someone else where most of the posts are mine.

I know it sounds bizarre Bill, but once you set up a page from your profile, you will see how it works. Give me a call if you need some help.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> I only have one Facebook account, in that account I have one profile page (Chris Haught) and several business pages like this one or this one. At the risk of really cornfusing you, I am an admin of this page created by someone else where most of the posts are mine.
> 
> I know it sounds bizarre Bill, but once you set up a page from your profile, you will see how it works. Give me a call if you need some help.


I'm still a little offended that you declined to ghost write my blog for me last fall.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I'm still a little offended that you declined to ghost write my blog for me last fall.


Those who can't, teach......


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Those who can't, teach......


Problem is, you CAN!


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

If only she could cook!:chef:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Lol.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> I know it sounds bizarre Bill, but once you set up a page from your profile, you will see how it works. Give me a call if you need some help.


OK, I need walking through. Left a message on your 2113 phone. I'd appreciate a quick walk through - I know it's simple, like jumping out of a plane, I just need a little push. 

You know my cell #? 
I left it on the voice mail. The Wenderful is about to hit the sack and the line line is next to her ear. If you can call before 10:15 my time (8:15 yours), I'd appreciate it


thanks


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Stay tuned for the premier if Bill's Facebook Page!:thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> Stay tuned for the premier if Bill's Facebook Page!:thumbup:


Thanks for the help Chris,

Now don't you be go holding your breath in anticipation, the business page is "there" but it's as empty as a sailor's pocket after shore leave in Shanghai.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> Thanks for the help Chris,
> 
> Now don't you be go holding your breath in anticipation, the business page is "there" but it's as empty as a sailor's pocket after shore leave in Shanghai.


LOL, I know you, we will be seeing photo's soon!

Facebook converts
VP-check
Bill-check
Klaw-
Sean-
Nep-
:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

now now, I've been a facebook PERvert for about 1 1/2 years. I'm just taking you guys' advice that I need to wh....... PROMOTE.... myself there also.

Now I notice that on Scott's personal page, it says "Works at Topcoat Finishes, Inc." right under his name with a link to his business page, and you have linked to a few things like Iron County School District etc. All I have is "Works at Self Employed". Where the frog do I change that in my (I assume) *Profile - Education and Work* to link to my new business page


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is a known issue, here is a blog with a workaround, but it did not work for me.

I was just waiting for it to get resolved!
You should be able to go to profile/edit/employment and enter it though.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

The involvement of the Firefox Web Developer Extension put the brakes on my motivation.

No way Jose will I learn that tonight.

All other edits did not work. It's interesting that it appears if someone changes his/her work situation, it can not be changed readily.

You do it Facebook's way, or take the highway.

Sorry, but this is one reason why I never really liked FB.

Anyway, time for my beauty sleep.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Scott & Chris for the comments. Nice tactic to encourage people :thumbup:

Now I have to get to work on it


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bill 

You are overthinking it. Be intuitive. Use the Force...:yes:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Bill
> 
> You are overthinking it. Be intuitive. Use the Force...:yes:


LOL, was thinking the same, if it is going to be like taking out the trash, not gonna work!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Bill
> 
> You are overthinking it.


GEE, that's the first time I've been accused of that...




*NOT!*



Yah, I should "let it flow", but I also need to understand the medium. 

One just can't jump up on to any old soapbox and start blowing steam without understanding the audience. 

(We get enough of those types here too often)


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Just set one up myself. Now I have to "fill" it out.....


----------

